# Trailways Bus Crash



## rickycourtney (Nov 6, 2014)

A Pine Hill Trailways bus slammed into the back of a semi truck near Syracuse early this morning. Driver was seriously injured. At least 25 of 52 passengers onboard were also injured.

It appears that a drunk driver wrecked his Corolla on I-81, the truck driver pulled completely off the highway to assist the drunk driver, and the Trailways bus hit the Corolla and the tractor-trailer.

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2014/11/syracuse_man_charged_with_vehicular_assault_in_i-81_crash_that_injured_26.html#incart_m-rpt-2

It's somewhat similar to a story I reported on when I worked in Fresno. In that case a drunk driver wrecked her SUV in the middle of the highway. A Greyhound bus driver hit the SUV, swerved and careened down an embankment. Unfortunately in that accident 6 people were killed.

Don't drink and drive.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you a reporter?

Dang, that's a division of Railiner's company! That bus is a H3-45.

Yeah, very similar to the Fresno crash at night. That horrible accident involved ex-TNM&O D4505 #30601. It was a 2006. The schedule it was running no longer operates. It was this unit: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6050306028/sizes/l.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm a journalist. I work as a television news producer.

I covered that story extensively and remember that day vividly. It's actually when I first started doing research on Greyhound and motorcoaches.


----------



## railiner (Nov 7, 2014)

We are saddenned by this accident, and our thought's go to the injured driver and passenger's.

While the bus is owned by Pine Hill Trailways, the schedule was operated by New York Trailways.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 7, 2014)

My thoughts too go out to the driver, passengers and their families. My thoughts also go out to you railliner and all of your colleagues at New York Trailways and Pine Hill Trailways.

I was worried that it might be connected to your company when I first saw the story come down the feeds this morning.


----------



## railiner (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 7, 2014)

Condolences. I hope the driver and passengers make full recoveries.


----------

